# Introducing Skye



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Thanks to all the wonderful support received on GRF, it is our pleasure to introduce Skye, son of (THE) Daniel and Kylie of Autumnwood.

Definitely not the mellowest of the bunch, but that face...









Holding Skye is our second oldest. Our oldest is the 9 year young grandma below:


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh he’s precious!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> Oh she’s precious!!! Congratulations!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That a cute fluff puppy right there!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

FurdogDad said:


> That a cute fluff puppy right there!


Thanks! His sister is even fluffier and gentler, but in the end, we chose Skye because we liked the way he moves around.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Skye is precious, Congratulations!
Look at that face and lashes.... 

Pretty kitty too.


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Skye is precious, Congratulations!
> Look at that face and lashes....
> 
> Pretty kitty too.


Thank you!!! Yes we really love his expression as well 

Poor kitty is the only upset one in the house right now haha


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

HopefulGoldenParents said:


> Thank you!!! Yes we really love his expression as well
> 
> Poor kitty is the only upset one in the house right now haha


Usually with time, cats will come around, I really haven't heard of any that didn't.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Darling! Congratulations!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome home Skye!! Hope you all are taking tons of photos and video - he will grow so fast


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Rion05 said:


> Darling! Congratulations!





nolefan said:


> Welcome home Skye!! Hope you all are taking tons of photos and video - he will grow so fast


Thank you both!!!


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Beautiful. er I mean handsome, he obviously knows he has landed pretty, his expression tells me he will be able to get away with much


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Ontariodogsitter said:


> Beautiful. er I mean handsome, he obviously knows he has landed pretty, his expression tells me he will be able to get away with much


Thank you!! Yes he got away with just about everything yesterday evening. Woke up every 30 minutes lol. Now sleeping away...

Will get my kids to wear him out after school and hope for some sleep tonight.


----------



## Evin (Jan 5, 2022)

He's so cute! Congrats on your new family member, he looks like he'll be a wonderful best friend!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Evin said:


> He's so cute! Congrats on your new family member, he looks like he'll be a wonderful best friend!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

He's so adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

chelseah said:


> He's so adorable! Congratulations!


Thank you!!!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

He’s adorable! I’m sure kitty will come around…eventually! How can she not with a new brother that cute!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

JulieCA said:


> He’s adorable! I’m sure kitty will come around…eventually! How can she not with a new brother that cute!


Haha thank you! I think she will come around as well...


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

9 weeks!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

10 weeks!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Almost 11 weeks...growing incredibly fast!!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

12 weeks....road trip! This is the tenth hour of the drive. 2 hours to go!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Skye is so adorable, great traveler!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Skye is so adorable, great traveler!


Thank you! Yes he has been surprisingly comfortable. Slept most of the way!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

There and back again! Some photos from the road trip.


----------



## PlumtreePwdinauCicelyford (9 mo ago)

HopefulGoldenParents said:


> Thank you!! Yes he got away with just about everything yesterday evening. Woke up every 30 minutes lol. Now sleeping away...
> 
> Will get my kids to wear him out after school and hope for some sleep tonight.
> 
> ...


He’s truly adorable. I love his curls on his ears. Congratulations to you all. What a lucky little guy he is and how lucky are you to have him! What a find 💕


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

PlumtreePwdinauCicelyford said:


> He’s truly adorable. I love his curls on his ears. Congratulations to you all. What a lucky little guy he is and how lucky are you to have him! What a find 💕


Thank you! Yes we feel very blessed to have Skye =)


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

HopefulGoldenParents said:


> Thank you! Yes we feel very blessed to have Skye =)


Beautiful boy! 
What joy to have such a lovely puppy.
It seems incredible that nearly 9 years ago our Henry was that small


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Henry's Mum said:


> Beautiful boy!
> What joy to have such a lovely puppy.
> It seems incredible that nearly 9 years ago our Henry was that small


Thank you! Henry us such a handsome fella. Must've been absolutely adorable at 14 weeks too!


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

HopefulGoldenParents said:


> Thank you! Henry us such a handsome fella. Must've been absolutely adorable at 14 weeks too!


He was a terrible land shark. But turned into the love of my life


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

14 weeks! Now his proportions are starting to get a little wacky, but am in love with how he is growing up!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

15 weeks and change. Love watching him move! Cropped these low-res photos from videos this Easter Sunday.


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

4 months!! Skye is now our lovely, lanky, kinda awkward looking toddler. Still get moments of brilliance from time to time, though.










Couldn't love him more. Still working on the basics (e.g. still trying to cement a consistent stand stay), but the biggest breakthrough had been his improved leash manners. Next big goal is recall!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Finally, some sun!


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS! He is gorgeous! Many happy family times to come!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

4.5 Months! Doing some long line recall practices. Skye got distracted by cottontail rabbit.


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

5 months and change!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Skye was such an adorable pup, he's becoming a handsome adult.


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Skye was such an adorable pup, he's becoming a handsome adult.


Thank you!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

6 months!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

The two littlest ones hanging out


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Skye is looking great and that's a cute little cohort he's got there too...


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

7 months!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

8 months!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sky sure is a beautiful and happy boy!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

diane0905 said:


> Sky sure is a beautiful and happy boy!


Thank you! He is happy, naughty teenager


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

A few more live shots


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Puppy saw a rabbit... (He could probably lose a few pounds.)


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

9 months and change


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

10.5 months


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

11 months! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Almost one! The calm before the winter storm here in the Midwest.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

He’s looking great. Hope you’re doing well. Happy holidays !!!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

JerseyChris said:


> He’s looking great. Hope you’re doing well. Happy holidays !!!


Thank you! Hope everyone is doing well as well! Happy New Year!!


----------



## HopefulGoldenParents (11 mo ago)

Happy New Year and Happy Birthday to Skye! He just turned one a few days ago - doing what he absolutely loves most with my husband.


----------

